# Fifty Companies Develop Affordable Electric StreetScooter



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

DHL orders 3,500 of the two-seat city-class electric car with top speed of 74 mph and range up to 80 miles.

More...


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

$7,000 for a brand new car, deliveries starting next year? Now this is radically awesome! 

Still ugly as sin, but if they do a version 2 as a sports car it would quickly catch on.

Too, this is just one more example how true innovation always comes from the private sector, not political favorites-picking.


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

PhantomPholly said:


> $7,000 for a brand new car, deliveries starting next year? Now this is radically awesome!
> 
> Still ugly as sin, but if they do a version 2 as a sports car it would quickly catch on.
> 
> Too, this is just one more example how true innovation always comes from the private sector, not political favorites-picking.


Interesting concept but it does say that it will have a leased battery pack. Wondering what price they will charge for that.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Jason Lattimer said:


> Interesting concept but it does say that it will have a leased battery pack. Wondering what price they will charge for that.


As much as they can get, of course. 

But, since batteries keep getting cheaper they will have to keep it reasonable or people will just buy a pack.


----------

